# skid steer tires for plowing



## cdqat1432 (Dec 3, 2010)

What tires do you guys use to plow snow with on your skid steers? I have always used the stock tires, but it seems like a pickup truck gets better traction. It should be the other way around b/c skids have full time 4wd and plenty of weight (mine is 9000 pounds). Anyone ever tried truck tires? My tire dealer says dont do it.


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

I haven't had the chance to buy any yet but I've heard these are the best...

http://www.wolfgroupintl.com/WolfPaws.html


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

get the wolf tires! no other way to plow snow with a skid. just had another set delivered last week. got my first set last year and the tread hasnt changed at all. as long as you dont use them on dry pavement the tires should last for a many years. big investment but worth it in the end.


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

another vote for Wolf Paws. We put a set on our Cat 246B and they are great. They are expensive, but I feel that they are worth it.


----------



## cdqat1432 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you for the info. I sent them an email. I cant wait.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

Save your self some money, wolf paws are just truck tires, specifically they are sta "specialty tire of America" 

I have bought 2 sets and both sets have had small pin holes in the side walls from factory. 

A good set of 12ply winter tires and some 8 bolt ag rims will serve you much better.


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

I looked into Wolf Paws, and also researched the truck tire/ag rims. After talking to a salesman that sells a lot of skid steer tires to snow contractors he sold me on the Solideal Lifemaster SKZ. I'm real happy with them and paid about $200 per tire. They work out good for me in the summer too. May not be as good as wolf paws, but night and day vs. stock tires and I'm pleased with them. I've got a single speed Cat 252B and I can push around a 10' daniels blade with pusher kit real well. Here's a link:

http://www.solideal.com/products.asp?dpid=2.2&gid=2.3.3


----------



## cdqat1432 (Dec 3, 2010)

I ordered the tires yesterday. They come mounted on narrow rims. The tires that I ordered (the smaller ones) are actually 2 inches taller than the oversized tires that I have now, which will give greater ground speed. As per the solideal tires, I have those now and they are great for wearability but traction on snow is nonexistent. I talked to the salesman. He said that their tires are better because they have a narrower profile (smaller rim) they have open treads that self clean and \dont load up (like my solideal skz's do) and they have a softer rubber compound that gets better traction on slippery stuff. This all makes sense to me because this is what four wheelers have always known. The only drawback is that they say to never run them on dry pavement. I am willing to try it. Ten day order time. I will post what I find. Oh btw, $1550.00 plus tax. The part that makes me Thumbs Up is that I dont have to mount and dismount snow tires two times per season.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

congrats on the purchase. wont be disappointed!


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

Good luck with the new tires. Did you end up with the wolf paws or something a little different? Interesting comment about the lifemasters and not getting good traction. We just had about 6" of snow and it was really slick underneath, and I thought my skid steer was getting as good or better traction than our trucks. I always wanted my snow tires to load up with snow. Let us know how they work for you and post up some pics.


----------

